# Any one ordered from gravanatuning.com ?



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

https://www.gravanatuning.com/



HOT-2278 Hotchkis GTO Sway Bar Set - Front & Rear $329.99 
EIB-3897.140 Pro Kit Lowering Springs by Eibach - GTO $229.99 
KON-8641GTO-SP Koni Sport GTO Struts - Set of 4 Koni Yellows $589.99 



I'm finally able to do it  (already have the bushings) - I just don't want to be pissed off if Gravana Tuning sucks at shipping/selling parts :confused


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Robertr2000 said:


> https://www.gravanatuning.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avoid. Jim is a nice guy but he sucks at basic customer service.

Use Mike White at Dublin Motor Sports - great service, and he knows what he sells.

[email protected]
925-560-4401


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Groucho said:


> Avoid. Jim is a nice guy but he sucks at basic customer service.
> 
> Use Mike White at Dublin Motor Sports - great service, and he knows what he sells.
> 
> ...




Thanks! I contacted Mike Last week. I'll let you guy's know how it turns out.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

> Use Mike White at Dublin Motor Sports


Does he have a website?


----------

